# Separation Anxiety in the Evening



## HelenAlex (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi.

I've read a lot on here about separation anxiety and am pretty sure my Rufus suffers.

He's nearly 8months old, and we've had him from 2 months. Rufus very quickly slept through the night fine, and is fine during the day too.

He gets 50minutes off lead on the beach or in the woods in the morning, is alone and sleeping in his crate from 8.30am to 12.30pm then out for 3 hours with the dog walker (half in her car and half running around with other dogs she walk). Then fine until I get home around 5.30pm. We know he's ok as we have a camera.

At home, he takes himself off to his crate in the hallway no problem, but does often (but not always)whine if we leave him in it and go upstairs to change, shower etc. whilst clearly not happy, and rather frustrating for us, this isn't full blown separation anxiety.

However - being alone becomes a MASSIVE problem if we leave him alone in the evening. We haven't done this much and he's clearly not happy with it.

He barks and barks, and when we have got back from a few hours out in the evening on the few occasions we've done this he is barking, panting, salivating, desperately thirsty and has destroyed whatever bedding is in his crate. It's really bad.

Should we just persevere with popping out in the evening for very short times then try to increase this, or should be do something else?

Would consulting a behaviourist help?

Any advise much appreciated.

Helen


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Does he have water available in his crate when you leave him alone in the evening? If he's tearing up bedding, take it out when you leave. 

Does he spend time in the crate when everyone is home? If not, he should start. Even if it's for a few minutes while you're upstairs changing etc. I wouldn't take him out if he's whining, ignore him until he stops. 

Since it sounds like he's getting plenty of exercise, try spending a bit of cuddle/training time with him before you leave in the evenings. V's NEED to spend time with their people, more than they need 3+ hours of running around (IMO).


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This may sound like a silly question, but are you leaving a light on for him when you leave or is he in the dark? My aunt used to have a dog that was afraid of the dark - he was fine in the dark when people were home, but if you left him home alone in the dark he would freak out. Since your guy seems ok in his crate during the day, I wonder if maybe he's scared of the dark?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Leaving a radio playing softly in the background can also help.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I always leave the 55' lcd led on upland sports'

bird hunting shows 24-7

if there alone with the surround sound on'

Educations is a must and like all real sports 

you must visualize each win first

They both love it ;D


----------



## HelenAlex (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for your tips.

He does have water in his crate so I'll certainly start removing that in the evenings.

I'll also make sure to do a training session with him before we go out, as we do this but hot always before we pop out.

Regarding leaving things on for him, we have a night light in the room, but maybe it's not bright enough. I'll try leaving the light on too, and will also pop the radio on and see if this helps.

We do pop him in the crate when we're at home, just ad hoc to keep him used to it, whether just while I shower, or am getting ready for work, that sort of thing, he's normally fine with this, sometimes whines or yelps for 5 minutes or so, but then calms down.

However, last night he barked non stop from 3am and ripped his bed up loads. We were in bed. He's never done this at all, even when we first got brought him home he only whined for two nights and never since.

I'll let you know how the light, radio and training tips go with him.

Helen


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think what Watson meant was -- Be sure there IS water available when he's in his crate, but remove the bedding if he's tearing that up. He should have fresh water available at all times.


----------



## HelenAlex (Jan 25, 2013)

That makes morebsense, I wondered why having water would cause him to be stressed! 

If I remove the bedding he'll just have to lie on the bottom of the crate. Will this be ok?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

When Savannah started chewing her bedding I switched to old bath towels.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I use 6 day earned gym shorts 

sends them running ;D

Flexelicous 

LOL


----------

